# Vacuum sealing rubbed meat



## simplexcoda (Jul 10, 2016)

Hey everyone,

This might be the wrong pace, but I haven't been able to find what I'm looking for. I about to go on vacation, but need to do a brisket the day I get back (I'll be back some time in the wee hours). So, obviously I won't have time to rub and rest after I get home. So, my idea was to take the brisket, rub it down, then vacuum seal it and put it in the fridge. I will be gone exactly a week, but that shouldn't be problem if it is vacuum sealed. Then, I would take it out and smoke it when I got back. Has anyone ever done something like this? I didn't know if it would work. I also thought that if it does work, I might need to use less rub as the vacuum may pull the rub further into the meat. Any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 11, 2016)

I do it all the time, and your right the flavor is pulled into the meat better when it's vacuumed.

The easiest way is to put the brisket in the bag then pour the rub in half on one side then massage & flip & do the same on the other side.

Then seal it up & into the fridge.













6-26-16 6.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jul 8, 2016


















6-26-16 8.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jul 8, 2016






Hope this helps!

Al


----------



## simplexcoda (Jul 11, 2016)

Fantastic news. Thanks for the answer. Any apprehension about leaving it in the fridge like this for a week? Or would it be better to refreeze? Thanks for the help.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 12, 2016)

A week in the fridge will be fine.

Al


----------

